# Yay! I just got a shipping email from Oberon! UPDATED: It's here (w/pics)



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so excited.  I ordered the da Vinci in wine & a couple other things. Can't wait to see it in person. Will post a pic when I get it along with my new Borsa Bella travel bag.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

When did you place your order?  I am waiting for another Oberon cover.  I think it's supposed to ship next week.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oooooo sky!!!


Which one did you get??  ?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi 908Tracy!

I couldn't resist the Roof of Heaven in sky-blue!!!  It was calling my name....   I'll post when it arrives!


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

skyblue said:


> When did you place your order? I am waiting for another Oberon cover. I think it's supposed to ship next week.


I ordered mine on Jan. 17th. I wasn't expecting it to ship until next week. It's scheduled to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just received my purple ROH cover today - LOVE IT!!  It was ordered Jan 11.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucky you, me3boyz!  According to the website, based on the the order date, mine should ship today.  I keep checking for an e-mail from Oberon, but so far, no luck!  Ground shipping takes forever.....


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I got it late yesterday afternoon. The color is quite dark, which I like.

da Vinci in wine with my new Borsa Bella travel bag:









K2 front (La Tavola DecalGirl skin):









K2 back (La Tavola DecalGirl skin):


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I REALLY like both the cover and skin and they go very well together.  Very classy!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

It's gorgeous!  Glad you love it!  Thanks for posting the photo.  I love seeing everyone's covers, skins and bags!

My new Oberon cover shipped yesterday.  Yeah!  Since it's traveling FedEx ground it will be awhile before it actually arrives!  Luckily I already have my Creek Bend Maple Oberon!  I am so excited!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Skyblue...I keep debating about another cover.  Thought I would keep my Creekbed Maple for fall/winter if I get another one.  I have the fall leaves from Decalgirl.  Currently I have the daisies on the kindle.  I got the kandle yesterday and love it.  I have used the Mighty Bright light and already have gone thru batteries so hopefully this will last a bit longer but will stock up on the batteries for it.  I clip it to the back of the cover and it works great, easy on the eyes.  Post pictures when you can.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Hazel!

I will try to post photos from your directions when the new Oberon arrives.  It took FOREVER to get the first one!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh the wine Da Vinci looks beautiful! I have the Da Vinci in Saddle. I just love it.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!! The wine color and the skin look really beautiful together;
I just received my DaVinci in Saddle today (along w/ a purple Lotus checkbook cover that i couldn't resist); 
They are beautiful in the pics, but so much more stunning in real life;
I will post pics of mine when I decide to change my skin to "Library"; right now I'm still enjoying my purple Prodigy
with the Monet's Garden at Giverny skin.
Congrat's on your new Kindle threads.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, the wine colored Da Vinci is beautiful! La Tavolta compliments it so nicely. Classy indeed! I've always loved the wine colored leather.

sky,
Hang in there. At least your Oberon won't be on a layover in Vegas like it was at Christmas! lol  No holiday to get in the way this time. Hoping it is in your hands, and soon! Can't wait to see pics.

hazel,
I say go for it! (another cover) Have you decided on which one will be your next one yet? I like so many of them, these threads surely do not help make the decision any easier. Every time I think I've settled on the one, along comes another combo that I like a lot! 

*Since I already own the DP in sky blue (love that color), I am thinking of TOL in Saddle (true work of art IMHO) or ROH in purple. I won't be getting another for awhile yet though.*


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW,

how could you not love that cover. It looks so beautiful!

Good for me that they don't make it for the KDX.  
But I guess I should just wait (2 more weeks) for my noreve


Felix


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

908tracy said:


> Wow, the wine colored Da Vinci is beautiful! La Tavolta compliments it so nicely. Classy indeed! I've always loved the wine colored leather.
> 
> sky,
> Hang in there. At least your Oberon won't be on a layover in Vegas like it was at Christmas! lol No holiday to get in the way this time. Hoping it is in your hands, and soon! Can't wait to see pics.
> ...


Hey Tracy!

Yes, I hope the voyage is shorter for this cover---no long layovers in Vegas! LOL Especially when it doesn't have yours as a traveling companion! I couldn't decide between the Creek Bend Maple and the Roof of Heaven at Christmas time. I made a quick decision and now I want the ROH too! Blue is my favorite color and this cover just kept calling my name.... I can't wait!

Now I am bummed about the Amazon/Macmillan feud. I want to get The Tea Rose and it has been pulled. Bummer! I hope they can resolve this dispute quickly. I just want to read on my Kindle with it's lovely Oberon "wardrobe"!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Hey Tracy!
> 
> Yes, I hope the voyage is shorter for this cover---no long layovers in Vegas! LOL Especially when it doesn't have yours as a traveling companion! I couldn't decide between the Creek Bend Maple and the Roof of Heaven at Christmas time. I made a quick decision and now I want the ROH too! Blue is my favorite color and this cover just kept calling my name.... I can't wait!
> 
> Now I am bummed about the Amazon/Macmillan feud. I want to get The Tea Rose and it has been pulled. Bummer! I hope they can resolve this dispute quickly. I just want to read on my Kindle with it's lovely Oberon "wardrobe"!


Hey sky,

I know what you mean about "calling my name". My first Oberon (DP) wasn't so difficult as that is the one that was screaming "you know you want me" lol! Of course now every time I see the TOL in saddle I begin to drool. BTW, did you happen to see the explanation of the "man" on the ROH cover? It's pretty cool. I wondered who that man was and what he was doing on there. So glad others wondered as well and someone asked!

That IS a bummer about Amazon/Macmillan, I sure hope it's resolved SOON. =)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, Tracy!

i checked the Oberon shipping notification (I check frequently) and the expected delivery date is Thursday!  YEAH!

We went to B&N last night.  I love to check out all the books I've looked at online and have a latte.  I picked up The Tea Rose.  Hubby said I should definitely purchase that for Kindle due to it's girth.  I told him that I had tried, but it was pulled by Amazon due to the feud with the publisher.  Since they settled with Macmillan perhaps I'll be able to read it sooner rather than later.


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

That is such a beautiful pairing!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats so gorgeous


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

I love that combo - !!  WOW!!  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------

